# and the winner is...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

first I would like to thank each and every one of you again who participated in any way, be it a monitary contribution, prize contribution, thoughts, prayers, good vibes, thread bumps, etc You made this a fun thing and in the end I think we did a great job in the amount we raised and I hope it helps Northcentral Maltese Rescue pay off some bills. Special thanks to 3Maltmom for taking in Little Ringo during his recuperation and giving him the love and support he needs, also a big thanks to NcMR for their continued work with helping out Malts who may otherwise not get what they need, kudos to Mary, Trudy and everyone else in that organization. I hope we can do this again in the future and I hope anyone that can, will continue to support NCMR throughout the year or any other Maltese rescue or animal charity.

Ok, enough of the business, lets have some fun, the moment we have been waiting for, drum roll please..........................................................................
......................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
................................................................................
..........................................................
and the winners are...

1 CuteCosyNToy - Coach purse 
2 Teddyandme - Kate Spade purse
3 Puppymom - $25.00 gift certificate from Pawstigiouspups.com
4 Tanner's Mom - custom Joe built couch ramp
5 Bonnie's Mommie - 1 year SMC membership upgrade or extension
6 Malteseandme - 1 year SMC membership upgrade or extension

and the crowd goes wild!

































































Congratulations to each of you (I will contact you soon via PM) and thanks again to everyone! you all


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners





















My heart goes out to Ringo and for all who have helped him


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats to the winners!!
















Congrats to Ringo!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations to all winners






























A great big







for Joe and all concerned for a fun project to support the very much love little Ringo, who has won a place in all our hearts


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats to all you lucky winners







And all the best to little Ringo hoping he makes a complete full recovery and lives a happy, healthy and long life!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL
















It was for a great cause.. Great Job we all did!!!!!!!!!


Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

It's amazing what a collective group can do when they feel passionately about something, isn't it? It lets us all know that ANYTHING is possible!









Thanks, Joe, for your big heart and for pulling all of this together. You do make a difference.

Happy Easter from Noelle in her Easter Dress:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH for the Winners!














Thank you Joe for your part in helping every Malt you do.









Good deeds make this world a world we wish to live in.

Thank you all for being so kind,
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

And the crowd at my house IS going wild. Ringo's in fear of being trampled









This was so much fun









Congrats to all the winners. Of course, we are ALL winners in this raffle. And the biggest winner is Ringo, he won a second chance at life
















We all ROCK!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay! Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats to everyone.

Joe, how can I still make a donation? Haven't been on here much in the past month...work and 3 college classes is keeping me very busy but I would like to make a donation.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners
















ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations to the winners and thank you to everyone who donated.

[attachment=5253:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

CONGRATUALTIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS
























Especially *RINGO* [attachment=5252:attachment] [attachment=5251:attachment]


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS!! 








most of all best Wishes to little Ringo is is the really Big Winner here!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Congrats to everyone.
> 
> Joe, how can I still make a donation? Haven't been on here much in the past month...work and 3 college classes is keeping me very busy but I would like to make a donation.[/B]


Of course you can









I'll PM you


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! What a wonderful surprise that I won the Kate Spade purse. My daughter is just beside herself because she knows that Mom will hand it over......Maybe.
















But truly my biggest prize was that Ringo was able to get the surgery he needed and live a life that will be full of bounce.














I truly hope that we will be able to help NMR again as they are such incredible people who care so deeply for the little ones we all love and adore. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> But truly my biggest prize was that Ringo was able to get the surgery he needed and live a life that will be full of bounce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITTO from me!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=177270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Ditto from me!!























I just LOVE you ladies, AND the dancing chili


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Congratulations everyone







*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Susan, yes, that Kate Spade purse is great! I won the Coach purse. Just in the knick of time I might add.
My purse has chew marks on it from someone....who could it be?











I, too, am so glad little Ringo is getting what he needs. I can't wait to hear how he progresses.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Susan, yes, that Kate Spade purse is great! I won the Coach purse. Just in the knick of time I might add.
> My purse has chew marks on it from someone....who could it be?
> 
> 
> ...


Yipeeeeeee!!!














Are you kidding! Just in the nick of time? Doesn't get much better than that!!

Heloooooo
















Yeeeeeee hawww
















Little Ringo is dancing for JOY!!


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=5285:attachment]
My little Alley Oop and Ringo have so much in common! I hope and pray he has as good of outcome as Alley Oop has. She 100% perfect and doesn't even take any medicine! Thank God for letting veterinarian medicine continue to amaze us! Thanks to the Veterinaries for caring enough to study this medicine. And Thank You, Joe, for giving us a chance to help this precious angel. Kisses and Hugs to Ringo from Alley Oop, Kylsynia, Baby Doll, Megan, Issy Pie, Jody, Casper, Buddy Bear, Damion, Peanut, Bubbie Boy and their mommie and daddy! 
I glad to be part of such a wonderful group!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

kudos to all who contributed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful about Ally Oop. That gives others hope to get help for their babies!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to all of the winners! Continued warm wishes to Ringo!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YEAH Ringo
Always in our thoughts and prayers..

All The Best To Ringo









Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations all prize winners! This was so much fun I'll bet we do it again. I am so happy and proud to be part of this forum and this great group of people. 

And Ringo, may you live a long and happy life!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners and most of all, best wishes to Ringo!!


----------



## teepee (Mar 27, 2006)

> Congrats to all the winners and most of all, best wishes to Ringo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Joe, to 3MaltMom and all you wonderful people on this forum, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. thank you all from the bottom of our hearts for the generous donations you made for Ringo's surgery. This sweet little boy is now looking forward to a long and healthy life. We hope that you will visit our web site and check out what is happening in our Rescue, and it would be doubly great to see some of you at the Maltese Picnic in Wisconsin this summer! All the details are on our website. It is truly special to be part of such a caring group of people. Thank you again.
Mary Palmer, President
Trudy Peischl, Vice President
Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.


----------

